# La Scala



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

La Scala ballet performers walk out.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/dec/18/la-scala-milan-performers-strike

[Admin note: Topic moved to 'Opera' forum]


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> La Scala ballet performers walk out.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/dec/18/la-scala-milan-performers-strike


Stupid unions


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

If those putting on the programs wish to profit off of those who perform the programs, then those performing have the right to decide how it is dictated.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

BurningDesire said:


> Stupid unions


Without the historical activity of unions you wouldn't have an 8 hour day, paid holidays, a minimum wage, weekends, overtime and all the other amenities which, presuming you are currently in employment, you enjoy.

But yes, the La Scala chorus and dancers' demands in this case sound pretty ridiculous.

My most dreaded word when I was living in Milan was "sciopero".


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Without the historical activity of unions you wouldn't have an 8 hour day, paid holidays, a minimum wage, weekends, overtime and all the other amenities which, presuming you are currently in employment, you enjoy.
> 
> But yes, the La Scala chorus and dancers' demands in this case sound pretty ridiculous.
> 
> My most dreaded word when I was living in Milan was "sciopero".


I am aware of the good things achieved by unions a long time ago, even though I have yet to get a job. I am just annoyed at the stupidity I've seen/read about from many unions over the past 50 or so years.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

BurningDesire said:


> I am aware of the good things achieved by unions a long time ago, even though I have yet to get a job. I am just annoyed at the stupidity I've seen/read about from many unions over the past 50 or so years.


Yes, everything in moderation!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

They do things a little different in Italy.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

When we visited Milan in 2011, the Saturday performance immediately proceeding the Tues performance of Turandot that we attended was cancelled due to _sciopero_. Talk about a close call.

Of course, these days even outside of Italy we are not safe from _il sciopero_. We were surprised at a local Opera in Cinema showing of Anna Bolena from the Maggio Musicale in Florence when a solo piano commenced the overture. At first I was braced for a dose of _regie_, but sure enough it turned out the *$#%& orchestra went out on strike the evening of the filming.


----------

